# National Health Care



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I've been in a ongoing "discussion" ( :surrender with TLoM about this issue, her being all for it and me saying sure it would be great BUT how we gonna pay for it? And how to keep the Gov from running/ruining it.

SO !! here's the thing , Miz Sheri has tons of friends from all over the world and most have NHC, and according to her they all rave about how wonderful it is...Including folks north of the border ...

So..would anybody who is a member of this forum and who actually lives with NHC please come forward and tell us your first hand experience with it ??

Please just tell me / us how it is, how you like it or dislike it and why.

NOTE ! This is not a request for an all out fight about NHC it's about learning some honest facts from our prepping family... WHO LIVE WITH IT!!.....

Thanks 
HB*


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Just talked to one of the people from our Canadian branch...

She says the walk in clinics are great (cuts, minor stuff, broken toe, etc.) and the emergency room for major stuff works well. 

She also said she loves the health care system and has never paid a penny for anything. 

Now she admitted they have higher taxes and GST and such but wouldn't trade it for different health care. (her words).

So there is one biased opinion.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Just talked to one of the people from our Canadian branch...
> 
> She says the walk in clinics are great (cuts, minor stuff, broken toe, etc.) and the emergency room for major stuff works well.
> 
> ...


COOL! still waiting for the naked boy wonder to crawl his ass out from whatever jacked up 4 wheeled monster he's under and give us a Male POV... guys being different yanno..


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I am sure that any person here can name at least a half dozen car insurance companies, Geico, AllState, Progressive, Farmers, Nationwide, State Farm, etc... But can you name six health insurance companies? I imagine you can't, because they are not allowed to cross state lines. They are not allowed to cross state lines just so that government healthcare can be a viable option. Look at the rates of car insurance. There is choice and competition going on there. Let the health insurance cross state lines and have more competition and then let's see what happens. 

But, no, they don't want that, because healthcare would become affordable then, and government healthcare will be too expensive.

This is all about control. That is all it has ever been about. Sure, Canada has health care, but if they were paying for the US military and keeping peace all over the world, the doctor office lines would be long. I don't know about you, but if I was in Russia, I wouldn't want a 10.00 an hour doctor working on me. That is how much they make, just check and see. On top of that, you don't know if you're getting a good one or a bad one, because they all get paid the same. Being good does not get rewarded in socialism. The best in those countries left and came here, so they can soar at their highest level of potential.

Believe me, in their eyes, it is easy to bring the USA down than it is to bring the rest of the world up. I am sure in most every other country, they wonder why their country can't be like the USA. It is because their government leaders control too much of everyday life. China is run by 75 people.

Ask your Canadian how long the wait is on hip/knee replacement. I heard it is between 3-4 years. That is why so many come here and pay cash for it. And when govt medical goes in, money will talk if you need something done important. Plus, if they screw you up real bad, or kill you, try suing the Feds.

If this thing doesn't get shut down, and goes in effect, and the insurance companies fold, there won't be any getting it back.

The people in America are descendants of the people that had the want to and desire to come to a better place where no man told them what to do. They were in a quest for freedom, it was a dream they had long desired. We are also a people that have always known freedom. So the opinions of a socialist that has never known how to be free, does not carry much weight with me. I have been to Canada, lived in England, Holland, Dubai, Central America, Germany, etc... Those foreign countries, band aids and aspirin are free, and anything heavier, they just send you home to die.

So, to fix this problem, with the 250# so called poor that don't have health insurance because of high Escalade payments.... Just require people to have health insurance to get cell phones, cable tv, internet. That is all you got to do. Let them get drivers license, house phone, water, gas, electricity, just the basic utilities, without health insurance. If you let the insurance compete across state lines, and have a requirement to get any frills, I am sure the list of the uninsured will drop drastically. It is all a matter of priorities. My sis and hus are college educated, nice house, new vehicles, no health insurance on them and the kids. They just can't afford it. I just can't listen to it.

I spent four years working in military hospitals. I am a wartime veteran. I have never been to the VA hospital even though it is free for me for life. My insurance is paid for by me. There is a reason for that.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Yo Dude*

Go back and read the bottom of my post... not looking for an argument..looking for facts.." from those living with NHC"...

And by the way, I'm a DAV I use the VA ,I didn't for 25 years then when I needed it they were there for me , If you don't want to use VA that's fine , but your comment sounds like a put down to those of us who use it......? tell me it ain't so ?

I knew when I posted this thread somebody would start a flame war over it... so please do me a favor...get the hell out of my thread...I asked to please not get this shit going...

NOW..would you good folks who actually have a clue what NHC is about please speak up?

According to TLoTM NHC is right up there with good sex.. According to the ones livingwithit...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I only have second hand knowledge also. I have a few Canadian friends and I have asked them this question also, and they all love it. I have never heard any story of people being 'sent home to die'. At least one has had some major injuries due to a motorcycle accident and it was all taken care of from day 1.
My sister lives in the UK (married a Brit, so is in it for the long haul) and loves her NHC. Its $9/month.
I just emailed them asking for some answers, will post them.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> Go back and read the bottom of my post... not looking for an argument..looking for facts.." from those living with NHC"...
> 
> And by the way, I'm a DAV I use the VA ,I didn't for 25 years then when I needed it they were there for me , If you don't want to use VA that's fine , but your comment sounds like a put down to those of us who use it......? tell me it ain't so ?
> 
> ...


You can see in my post that I have lived in ENGLAND, and I don't mean England Arkansas. So maybe I do know something. And, don't tell me to get the hell out of anywhere.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You don't have to live under nationalized health care to know how bad it is. The only way to get MRIs in Canada is to come to the US. Wait times are much higher than here. The British press has horror stories all the time about neglected patients.

Statistics Show Canadian Healthcare Is Inferior to American System - Peter Roff (usnews.com)

Neglected by 'lazy' nurses, Kane Gorny, 22, dying of thirst rang the police to beg for water | Mail Online

Mid Staffordshire NHS hospital 'routinely neglected' patients | Mail Online


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I guess I should know better*

*Then to expect some of you to respect my request for information from people actually living with NHC...

I'm not interested in what the media says... ours lie ...so does theirs... If I wanted media information I can search for it.. I really just want first hand information, not because I believe NHC is wonderful..but so I can have some intelligent facts to use when talking to Miz S....

But I will read your post Bills

I hope some of our northern members will speak up...

*


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

VUnder said:


> You can see in my post that I have lived in ENGLAND, and I don't mean England Arkansas. So maybe I do know something. And, don't tell me to get the hell out of anywhere.


* Hey , I frankly don't give a crap where you lived if you weren't living under their health care system then you don't really know...your using Hearsay... not admissible under our system...

As for telling you to get out of my post...well yes I can.. it's caused "Blocked" meaning I don't have to read your dribble...and yes you can block me!! Please do!! *


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

As a Canadian who has lived with Provincial HealthCare his whole life, whose parents have worked in the HealthCare "industry" the majority of their working careers, I have a bit of an understanding.

I had a very rare birth defect (_one in one-million might get the defect and an additonal one in one-million might have it go wrong - mine went very wrong!_) that was diagnosed in 2002. Without going into any significant detail, I was in the hospital for 6 weeks having had multiple tests done on me (CAT, MRI, etc) and a deep surgery very similar to a C-section to correct the defect. I was released from the hospital with no bill. None. Not even for the food that I was finally allowed to eat after having no food for 5 weeks.

I know a guy down in California who was on his motorbike and was hit by falling rock (boulder). Last I heard, his bill was well over one million dollars in order to put him back together. Tell me - who can afford that kind of bill and who could pay that kind of bill while they are not working and trying to heal up?

The USA is so very "SUE HAPPY" that if someone bumps you, you can sue them for thousands of dollars in order to cover potential future medical expenses. Here in Canada, there is no such beast. You cannot sue anyone for medical expenses because there are none!!!

Here in Alberta, the government even got rid of the "token" payment of $90 / 3 months / adult - most of the other provinces still have the "token" payment ...

Am I happy with the NHC - damn right I am because I would not be alive today if it wasn't for the HealthCare we receive (the doctor told me that if I waited another day or two I would have died right where I was).


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

This is hearsay as well but we had a couple visiting from France and we asked them about their healthcare system and they loved it. We asked them about some of the things we read in our media about the failures of France's health care system and they emphatically denied that they had any problems like those.

We talked quite a bit about things we'd read in the media about France and they were appalled that anyone would write such things. After comparing notes, their media was as bad as ours about reporting things accurately about the U. S.

My opinion regarding insurance companies??? Hmmm ... No vomiting smiley?


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> The USA is so very "SUE HAPPY" that if someone bumps you, you can sue them for thousands of dollars in order to cover potential future medical expenses. Here in Canada, there is no such beast. You cannot sue anyone for medical expenses because there are none!!!


Although I'll admit that there are frivolous lawsuits out there, I will also state that some of the lawsuits have merit. I've been battling high blood pressure and many other health problems for months. I had a doctor that didn't care enough about my case to seriously bother looking into it. I eventually lost my job of almost four years because the symptoms slowed me down while I was working. The managers were all aware of the problems I was having and were also aware of the problems I was having with my doctor. Instead of letting me do another job at the store, they decided it would be better for them to keep their labor costs down (thereby increasing their bonuses). Later they get to hire a new person at the bottom of the pay scale with little to no benefits to do the same work.

I was finally able to find another doctor to help me. I was diagnosed with a condition called fibromuscular dysplasia and had an angioplasty procedure to help correct the blocked renal arteries. I also have chronic kidney disease, stage 3. When I began having these problems, I was at a stage 1. It should have been treated then but wasn't.

You can go online and see many other cases- most of them worse than mine and most likely it will change your perspective. Negligent doctors need to be held accountable.

Sorry for hijacking this thread. The whole idea of nationalized healthcare creeps me out. What happens when the government quits paying for procedures and medications because the budget won't allow it? Even if they printed the money to pay for everything, it would further deteriorate our economy. Private sector, state sponsored, medicare and medicaid insurance companies are already stipulating what they will and won't pay for. You can only imagine how much worse it would be when the government completely takes over. The system might work in other countries, but our economy can't support that kind of a healthcare system.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> *Then to expect some of you to respect my request for information from people actually living with NHC...
> 
> I'm not interested in what the media says... ours lie ...so does theirs... If I wanted media information I can search for it.. I really just want first hand information, not because I believe NHC is wonderful..but so I can have some intelligent facts to use when talking to Miz S....
> 
> ...


The media is liberal so they're not going to lie AGAINST nationalized health care. Anecdotes are interesting but they're not necessarily evidence. What you want are statistical studies like this one:

Most Cancer Survival Rates in USA Better Than Europe and Canada » Secondhand Smoke | A First Things Blog


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Here in the border area we're swamped with a lot of Canadians, and the ones we talk to are happy with their medical system in Canada. I know that's not first-hand knowledge, but it is information coming from regular citizens of Canada, and no agenda there.

I'm not too sure our government could set up a good, decent national health care program. I think corruption and greed and kickbacks are too rampant. But then I'm giving an opinion now and that's now what Hozay wanted on this thread.

I think it would be good to hear from people who do actually live in a country that has national health care.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's a 7 to 9 month wait for MRIs. Must be great if you need a knee replacement or a hip replacement.

VHLFA: Long wait for MRI's in Canada


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BillS said:


> There's a 7 to 9 month wait for MRIs. Must be great if you need a knee replacement or a hip replacement.
> 
> VHLFA: Long wait for MRI's in Canada


There are several levels of needing a treatment or needing tests done. The machines that are used are booked on a percentage-basis based on the areas that they are located in. The percentage that isn't booked is ear-marked for life-threatening-emergency-usage.

The hospitals and clinics could easily book those tests upto 100% and run them 24hrs a day, 7 days a week (minus time for maintenace of course) and take care of everyone in the country in very short order. But, doing that doesn't leave enough time for emergency-use - someone getting shot, someone getting in a car accident, someone wipin' out on the ski-hill and shattering every bone in their body ....

There has to be a balance between emergency and "elective" - where elective means that someone wants to get fixed up, their life isn't in danger, but, it is uncomfortable for them.

Oh well, suck it up PRINCESS!

My mom had to have her knees replaced - you know what she did. She waited in line like everyone else - and she works under the specialist who did the actual work on her! She did what was fair (to all) even though her knees caused her grief.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

A couple decades ago canadian dr.s were coming here because of the limits under socialized HC.So were patiants who had life threatening illness.
Since the US has decided to import world poverty,our HC has suffered.Also the liberal lawyers and judges sued the American born dr.s out of practice. Now you rarly ever see an American born dr.,and the few you do see are mostly femminist women.All are more into handing out meds than curing .
Big business took advantage of this and finished off the best care in the world.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Nae-
I was wondering the most about end of life issues and how that is dealt with. When the health care bill was being discussed, there was lots of talk about 'death panels', conjuring up the image of government bureacrats deciding how long grandma would live. I assume thats nowhere near the case, but could you shed a little light on how thats handled?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> As a Canadian who has lived with Provincial HealthCare his whole life, whose parents have worked in the HealthCare "industry" the majority of their working careers, I have a bit of an understanding.
> 
> I had a very rare birth defect (_one in one-million might get the defect and an additonal one in one-million might have it go wrong - mine went very wrong!_) that was diagnosed in 2002. Without going into any significant detail, I was in the hospital for 6 weeks having had multiple tests done on me (CAT, MRI, etc) and a deep surgery very similar to a C-section to correct the defect. I was released from the hospital with no bill. None. Not even for the food that I was finally allowed to eat after having no food for 5 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks NK for that peek at your personal medical issues.. this is what I'm looking for ...

Another question... how is it paid for? I know thru tax's but what are the tax rates up there?...

I use a form of National Health Care.. VA... and it works very well... So I have no issue with NHC except how to pay for it... and how to do it without the Gov screwing it up..

Close all the bases in other countries bring our troops home to spend their pay here in their own country.. quit membership in the UN for which we pay the lions share and boot then UN out of the US... Stop all aid to other countries..

These steps would save enough money to pay for the program..now how to keep the Gov in check ..


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

By its nature, health-care here in Canada is "affordable". We have to purchase out-of-province and out-of-country health-insurance because our system will only pay what is normally covered in our "home-province". What that means is that if I have an accident in British Columbia (where I grew up, but, I am not a tax-paying citizen of that province anymore), Alberta-Health will pay my bills there just as they would pay my bills here - but - not a penny more.

So, if setting a bone in Alberta is worth $400 and it is worth $600 in BC, I am on the hook for that difference if I don't have out-of-province coverage - but - if the cost is the same, there is no bill to me.

If I have an accident in the USA (same bone-setting scenerio) and the bill comes to $1,000,000 there - I am on the hook for $999,600 ... so I might as well suffer with the broken-bone till I can find my way into Canada, ya know what I mean.

Now, to your question, _How is HealthCare paid for?_ It is paid-for through our normal tax-base. According to  the income tax chart of Canada, my tax-rate for Alberta is flat-taxed at 10% - other provinces are different.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Wife has a cousin who retired years ago to the French countryside. Both he and his wife had cancer. They both RAVE about the health care system in France. Treatment for both of them was FREE. They can't speak well enough about their health care. I know this is secondhand information, but her cousin is one of the most sceptial people I know and when he is impressed with something, it speaks volumes to me.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> By its nature, health-care here in Canada is "affordable". We have to purchase out-of-province and out-of-country health-insurance because our system will only pay what is normally covered in our "home-province". What that means is that if I have an accident in British Columbia (where I grew up, but, I am not a tax-paying citizen of that province anymore), Alberta-Health will pay my bills there just as they would pay my bills here - but - not a penny more.
> 
> So, if setting a bone in Alberta is worth $400 and it is worth $600 in BC, I am on the hook for that difference if I don't have out-of-province coverage - but - if the cost is the same, there is no bill to me.
> 
> ...


*So..let me see if I have this right.. you pay 10% of your income for tax's... andI assume there are the usual sales taxes, fuel taxes, Real Estate taxs...etc..city? county / whatever? ....

I do like the idea that if I was living in MT I wouldn't be paying for 10 million folk in LA Cal who don't belong here...I'd be paying for my own state... if I got that right

I also have no problem with this kind of stuff if it's handled on a state level where the people have some say...when all things are decided in DC then the tax payers get screwed.. that's my biggest beef with anything the Gov wants to do... they screw it up...on the state level I have the opportunity to march right into the hearings and have my say...and have done so!!...

If we had a system like you I could live with it... there are a lot of folks out here that truly need help.. and I feel IF we can get the Government under control ( doubtful) we can do anything!...
*


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> *So..let me see if I have this right.. you pay 10% of your income for tax's... andI assume there are the usual sales taxes, fuel taxes, Real Estate taxs...etc..city? county / whatever? ....
> 
> I do like the idea that if I was living in MT I wouldn't be paying for 10 million folk in LA Cal who don't belong here...I'd be paying for my own state... if I got that right
> 
> ...


That 10% is what is taken off of each of my paycheques, there are no further provincial-taxes for Alberta, I pay a gas-tax (road-tax) on every fill-up and I have to pay a home-owner's tax that supports the local community and local school, but, there is the federal-tax called GST (Gouge-n-Screw Tax) which is 5% on every single purchase (gas, food, clothing, services), but, it is down from 7% of a few years ago. Poor people get GST-rebate-cheques - basically, government puts a portion of what they might spend on Goods-n-Services back into their pocket. Rich people (like me :dunno: ) don't get the GST-rebate cheque. What makes me a "rich-person" - I work for my money, I am not a student and I make more than $5.00 / hr at my job.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thanks NK*

*There is no way in hell your system would work down here..our Dim-o crap pols are too busy using gimmies to people who don't work or are here illegally that nothing can work because we don't have enough money to afford what they give away buying votes.. I'd go for your system.. how does it work for those who " WON'T" work? still get it all free?
*


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

As I read this thread, I too wonder about all the people who dont work and run to the ER for a hang nail and it is ALL paid for. We personally dont have health insurance. What worries me is we are 4% of the worlds population and we take 70% of the worlds drugs. Now if we have NHC, to me this doesnt mean they will treat us any better, does it? I am not trying to hijack your thread. I would like to know. Will they still give you a pill for 1 symptom and have to give you a pill to help with the 1st pills side effects? Does your NHC do this? How about if you choose to go the alternative route and go to a holistic dr, do you pay or does the government?


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

What can you do?
Understand what it means to be and stay healthy.
Understand that the SAD is the major factor contributing to the health-care crisis
Use to be health meant no drugs, now it means managing an illness with drugs.
Sure to cover injury or serious illness but not for every sniffle or tummy ache.
Our bodies are not short on drugs as it seems to be the case when we got to the doctor
Most often illnesses brought on by *choice* of lifestyle.
Doctors get years of instruction in the use of drugs and weeks for nutrition.
How many are asked how much pure water or what kind of diet you are on when you go to the doctor.
Be healthy....


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> As I read this thread, I too wonder about all the people who dont work and run to the ER for a hang nail and it is ALL paid for. We personally dont have health insurance. What worries me is we are 4% of the worlds population and we take 70% of the worlds drugs. Now if we have NHC, to me this doesnt mean they will treat us any better, does it? I am not trying to hijack your thread. I would like to know. Will they still give you a pill for 1 symptom and have to give you a pill to help with the 1st pills side effects? Does your NHC do this? How about if you choose to go the alternative route and go to a holistic dr, do you pay or does the government?


If you want to go to an alternative doctor, you pay out of pocket for it unless you have an additional health-care-insurance plan that covers it. My AlbertaHealth covers emergency visits to hospital or clinic that is associated with the AlbertaHealth-Authority. My company-based health-care insurance policy covers things that AlbertaHealth does not - things like eye-glasses, dentist-visits, chiropractor, massage-therapy, accupuncture.

The key-word for our health-care is emergency-care, not elective-care. If you want a new nose because you hate what genetics gave you, you are paying for it. If you need your nose rebuilt because of a car-accident, it is covered. If you need new knees because yours are shot, it _might_ be covered by AlbertaHealth and it _might_ happen sometime, but, if you can still walk, it is still elective and you are on a waiting list. If you need your knees rebuilt because of a major accident (work, vehicle, etc), there is no waiting list and you are first in line.

I would love to see what other Canadians on the board have to say from other provinces so that we can compare experiences and not just rely on what I have from Alberta.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I've been copying you're comments NK and sending them to LOM to see how what her friends in other country's are saying as compared to yours ... Again tho...how about those who "won't" work? our biggest problem is those folks down here just go to the emergency room for a splinter or a scratch.. that kind of " I'm Entitled" crap has to stop..! got a scratch?...wash it out and put a band aid on it...What??? oh ..you don't have a band aid ? ...bet ya got smokes..booze and a few joints though huh?.. :gaah:*


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

And please tell us about 'end of life' issues and how they are handled?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> *I've been copying you're comments NK and sending them to LOM to see how what her friends in other country's are saying as compared to yours ... Again tho...how about those who "won't" work? our biggest problem is those folks down here just go to the emergency room for a splinter or a scratch.. that kind of " I'm Entitled" crap has to stop..! got a scratch?...wash it out and put a band aid on it...What??? oh ..you don't have a band aid ? ...bet ya got smokes..booze and a few joints though huh?.. :gaah:*


When the weather gets cold, alot of homeless will come up with some kind of ailment just to be able to find a warm-spot in a hospital waiting room and then hold things up like crazy. Ya, they get "treated" and released only to return hopin' for a warm place to hang-out ...

If someone is on pogey (welfare) they still get treated like anyone else that visits the hospital ...



Immolatus said:


> And please tell us about 'end of life' issues and how they are handled?


I don't understand what you mean by "End of life" issues? Do you mean if someone is old and ready to die, does the medical establishement try to keep them alive? The answer to that would be no ... let them die if they are ready. If you mean someone who is young-n-fit and they have an accident and are brain-dead - do they artificially keep them alive ... depends on the family's wishes and the doctor's guess on quality-of-life after healing time is complete.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "End of life" issues? Do you mean if someone is old and ready to die, does the medical establishement try to keep them alive? The answer to that would be no ... let them die if they are ready. If you mean someone who is young-n-fit and they have an accident and are brain-dead - do they artificially keep them alive ... depends on the family's wishes and the doctor's guess on quality-of-life after healing time is complete.


I mainly meant the elderly, but yes, also those in vegetative states and such.
So it does happen that a gubt employee (doctor, and I'm not saying it as a negative) could make the decision whether someone lives or dies? Would that decision ever be made from a cost/benefit analysis, or is it only ever a medical decision?
When there are cases of permanent vegetative states they have made big news here in the past but its never the doctors decision to prolong a life, it comes from the family.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> I mainly meant the elderly, but yes, also those in vegetative states and such.
> So it does happen that a gubt employee (doctor, and I'm not saying it as a negative) could make the decision whether someone lives or dies? Would that decision ever be made from a cost/benefit analysis, or is it only ever a medical decision?
> When there are cases of permanent vegetative states they have made big news here in the past but its never the doctors decision to prolong a life, it comes from the family.


We have the ability to have "LivingWills" where you can decide what happens to you while you are alive and well before you become a vegitable. Lets say that my friend that has both Parkinson's and Alzheimer's (yes, she is my friend) decides that life is getting to the point where she doesn't want to be a burden on family and the medical establishment. She can have the will to state that if there is any further trouble (cancer / heart-attack / stroke / etc) that she is not to be treated for those issues and that if she doesn't recover "naturally" then the grave is her preferred place to be.

As a "young-n-healthy" guy who rides motorbike, I have a "LivingWill" that states that my organs can be donated to medical research or transplanted to someone else in case of accident and that if in the case of an accident, that I am not to be "fixed up" if it is a costly endeavor - just let me die where I am layin' and then put my road-spaghetti in a bucket and carry it out to Waiparous, build the traditional Viking funeral pyre and roast me while drinkin' my bank-account dry (Kokanee is my preferred beer - so - the funeral will have kegs of the stuff for everyone to get plastered on) ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Our Alberta health care buck also pay doctors to go to seniors assisted living facilities, where they make their rounds and ask Alshiemers patients how they are feeling. Our tax dollars at work. For the most part a lot of poor quality doctors get paid the same as good doctors. And a Naekid mentioned they don't cover chiro eyes or teeth. unless you are a child of someone whose family income is under $30000.00, then they cover some eye care and dental.

The provincial plan doesn't cover the drivers liscence medical for certificate liscences (big trucks, busses, taxi) $ 120.00 to take my blood pressure, listen to my heart and lungs and read the weigh scale. :nuts:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hey NK!!*



NaeKid said:


> We have the ability to have "LivingWills" where you can decide what happens to you while you are alive and well before you become a vegitable. Lets say that my friend that has both Parkinson's and Alzheimer's (yes, she is my friend) decides that life is getting to the point where she doesn't want to be a burden on family and the medical establishment. She can have the will to state that if there is any further trouble (cancer / heart-attack / stroke / etc) that she is not to be treated for those issues and that if she doesn't recover "naturally" then the grave is her preferred place to be.
> 
> As a "young-n-healthy" guy who rides motorbike, I have a "LivingWill" that states that my organs can be donated to medical research or transplanted to someone else in case of accident and that if in the case of an accident, that I am not to be "fixed up" if it is a costly endeavor - just let me die where I am layin' and then put my road-spaghetti in a bucket and carry it out to Waiparous, build the traditional Viking funeral pyre and roast me while drinkin' my bank-account dry (Kokanee is my preferred beer - so - the funeral will have kegs of the stuff for everyone to get plastered on) ...


*Bro !! I love a good party!! so give me a few days heads up if you plan to crash and burn!! time to get there yanno??? :beercheer::beercheer:*


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

The BIL sent me this article, and I am still digging for more answers.

Right to die: Judge refuses family plea to let 'minimally conscious' woman die | Mail Online


----------



## erlamsaz (Oct 10, 2011)

*Bridesmaid Gifts*

Great post. its a need of today's generation, but i think it need more information about this topic, really not a bad but i wish it looks more complete..
Bundle of Thanks...

Bridesmaid Gifts


----------

